# Trying tools doodles



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Not too exciting but I'm having fun exploring the tools.
The first one is from gimp and the second is Sketchbook.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Had a few more minutes to play with a new set of brushes that I downloaded. Ain't much of anything but I think I'll just keep adding my doodles to this thread.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

wow these are amazing! the 1st one the GIMP one deserves more attention it's special!
the first 2 for me have a dark side feel to them I'd like to see the 2nd one larger


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i strongly advice against overly use of texture brushes. its better to just work with standard brushes ( and changing softness manually ). i have wasted alot of time on downloaded brushes
but if i could turn back time id rather start with standard round brush and once i know what i know now id get some texture brushes to speed up my workflow.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

